# Cleaning the soundproofing



## gazza_zetec (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I'd like to know a good way to bring up my soundproofing pad at the back of the engine:










I have just been wiping it over with a bit of degreasant, but i don't think i'm getting the best results. Any tips?

Sorry if this has been answered before, i am new and i did have a look around for the answer before posting.

Gaz.


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Can't answer Gaz, but now you mention it, mine could do with a freshen up!

I'll be watching this one!

dave


----------



## k80 (Oct 26, 2005)

If possible remove the sound proofing as this will give you greater access. I would liberally apply a all purpose cleaner such as Meguiars APC or AG PM3 and allow to soak. Agitate with a detailing brush and rinse. 

We'll have a go on Saturday if you like Gaz.


----------



## gazza_zetec (Jul 19, 2006)

k80 said:


> We'll have a go on Saturday if you like Gaz.


Yeah, great


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

i use megs APC on mine, brush it in and then hose it it down, try and get it dry after though by going for a drive


----------

